# Grain free and good for digestion?



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Both of my poodles (Ryker, red and 7 lbs - 4 years old soon and Cash, black and 1.33 years old, almost 9 lbs) have digestive/stomach issues. Cash frequently vomits and Ryker has been having diarrhea on and off for the last year. 

We think we have Cash's figured out - I believe he is intolerant or allergic to chicken. He never had any skin issues, but now that he's on a diet of kibble with limited ingredients (turkey and potato Simple Wellness) we've noticed no more vomiting. 

Ryker is a very picky eater. We find ourselves switching kibbles often to keep him interested. We always stick with grain free - until recently we accidentally picked up a lamb and oatmeal formula. Both dogs did fine on it but we prefer grain free. We put them back on grain free and Cash is fine. Ryker has had mild diarrhea and loose stools (and has been waking me up at 3 am to go outside to poop - which is very rare) for the last three days. 

This is probably his third bought of diarrhea in this year. He just had his physical and everything came back pretty good as far as digestion is concerned. 

Right now he's on a bland diet and is getting ProZyme on his food. We removed all dog kibble until this goes away. 

Ryker is a very picky and has a small jaw and for whatever reason prefers smaller kibble. 

So does anyone know of a grain free good kibble that has small pieces and is good for digestive health? Please? Thank you!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Wellness Small Breed*

Caniche;

You might want to try Wellness Small Breed Formula Dry Kibble: Wellness® Dry Recipes for Dogs

Personally, I like to put meat on top of the Kibble. Whatever works....
:eating:

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

fromm,love it!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I would try a potato free formula as well just in case that is causing issues. Look into Nature's Variety Instinct LID formulas, The Honest Kitchen (worked great for my mom's picky chihuahua) the Zeal formula has no chicken grain or white potato, Live Free Turkey has no chicken grain or potatoes and has added stuff for digestion.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I Second Natures Variety us that as well


----------



## AgilityChick (Jul 9, 2014)

I have had the same issues with my two Border Collies. They are both on Earthborn Holistic (Primitive Natural variety), and doing well. It has small kibbles, and my girl likes this variety much better than the lamb meal. I would highly recommend it!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Lily has some issues too and since I have avoided chicken she seems better. I feed her Fromm Salmon Tunalini. Grain free and no chicken. Been good for her for well over a year. Funny thing though I tried a couple of other flavors and she didn't do well on them, even without chicken in them. So now I just stick with the salmon.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

We use Victor grain free (in the red bag). It is very tiny kibble. Scooter only has 6 teeth remaining that are spaced throughout his mouth and manages to put a hurt on his kibble. They make other varieties, but this is the one we like the best.


----------

